# Having a hard time overclocking my laptop CPU



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

hi

i've been searching for good software to do this since my laptop has a locked bios and i am not that fond of installing a custom bios.

specs :
Intel Core2Quad [email protected]
family 6 model 7 stepping A revision R0
6MB l2 cache
bus speed 266mhz

motherboard : Acer JM70 REV
chipset : Intel PM45 Rev 07
southbridge : Intel 82801IM (ICH9-M)
LPCIO : NS

4GB 1066mhz ddr3 dual channel
timings 7,7,7,20

GPU is a gt130M (overclocked)

my cpu cores stay at 39~42 celcius and in load i never witnissed over 55 celcius

i have read things on internet of people getting 2.7GHZ out of it easily
however as far as i know setfsb doesnt support pm45 chipset

can anyone help me with this?
i am allready satisfied at 2300mhz


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You shouldn't be overclocking a laptop CPU much more than you already have. Lack of adequate cooling and a locked BIOS means you're going to hit a ceiling pretty fast. If you had a desktop with a good aftermarket CPU heatsink, yes you could get 2.7GHz pretty easily. In a laptop I think you'd be _very_ lucky to reach 2.4GHz, and at that point I wouldn't want it sitting on *my* lap.

It's a quad core processor, I doubt you'll need more than 2.3GHz. Leave it as it is.


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

its 2GHZ atm, i want it at least 2.3 and i dont use my laptop on my lap, its my mobile desktop really.

besides i have a laptop cooler


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not the same. You can overclock some, but not much. If you can get it to 2.3GHz then good on you. I don't know much about out-of-BIOS overclocking, but I do know that you rarely get comparable performance increases.


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

300 mhz can help a lot especially since i use this laptop for gaming and 3D design. most games dont support quad so 300mhz is usefull, 2GHZ is just not enough really


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Your not going to notice much performace increase with just 300MHz.

As for software I have never seen a really good one, you know the old saying don't flash your BIOS through windows with some software. The same goes for overclocking.

One slight miscalculation in the softwares program and things can go very bad indeed.


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

many people get it running , i used to as well trough setfsb but from what i know its not compatible with the pm45 chipset, so donna wanna take the risk with it

and even 300mhz helps


----------



## mervin (Jun 1, 2009)

You can get good overclocking results from software programs that are run outside the BIOS, but they're all different so results my vary. What these programs cannot do however, is adjust things like RAM timings or the memory ratio. 

Uguru for example (on Abit boards) allows me to adjust every single overclocking option from the desktop with the exception of RAM timings, multiplier frequency, and memory ratio. I've gotten good results using this program and I've had my cpu all the way up to 3.83ghz from the desktop without ever having to enter the BIOS. However, I agree that most overclocking should be done from the BIOS. I've had the luxury of having faster than average RAM, so I never need to be in the BIOS to change the timings or ratio. 

I agree completely with greenbrucelee. You are not going to see any significant performance increase with a 300mhz overclock, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't try for it. I'd probably try for it too if I were you. However, I can tell you that I don't even notice a performance increase with my 3ghz cpu overclocked to 3.6ghz. 

Getting back to software programs - Almost every software program that lets you overclock on the fly comes with the computer. Asus, Gigabyte, MSI and Abit all have custom utilities for this that can be run from the desktop. 

I've heard or a program called Clockgen that some people have used. You might want to try that one out.
http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=189


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

clockgen is to old for my pll


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Laptops are not good candidates to overclock I would not recommend it at all, the motherboard is not designed to handle the stress or excess power needed. In the end you'll stand a good chance of having a very expensive paper weight.


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

thats why i dont wanna overclock it to the max
300mhz is usefull enough to me for what i want to do with it

if i break my laptop in the process, its my own problem


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That is why your having a hard time overclocking your Laptop. They're not really meant to be overclocked as wrench97 stated. Back in the p2 and p3 days, adding 300Mhz to a 500Mhz cpu was a good increase but not with these modern day cpu's. I too doubt that you'll notice a signifigant or even a noticeable difference.


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

300mhz helps a lot in non quadsupporting software, wich most still is

300mhz can also help a lot in pcsx2(ps2 emulator) wich i use much since it doesnt support quad and is very CPU orientated so my cpu is kinda a bottleneck for that at 2GHZ, every extra FPS there if even a few is usefull there


----------

